# How Do You Listen?



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm interested to know how various members listen. I mean details like what headphones you have or what kind of chair you like best. Furthermore, what time of day? Do you have specific activities you will or will not have music playing for? What medium do you listen on? Are you listening actively, or do you have a book (surfing the web, sewing, anything really) in your hands too? Just explain what your listening habits are, if you will.

Personally, I feel a little strange and out of place if I haven't listened to something by midday. I carry a cheap pair of Symphonized wooden earbuds with a nylon wire jacket with me any time I'm out of the house (these aren't the best but I would much rather have a sturdy pair of earbuds than go without jamming out). My computer (my main method of music consumption) is equipped with a pair of Creative T40 Series II speakers (love them; crisp and clear everywhere in the spectrum. Without an amplifier they unfortunately tend to get crackly when you turn them up past ~75%), but I also frequently use my Sony MDR V6 over-ear headphones while at home. I tend to put music on as background but I still manage to pick up on most of what I like about what I'm hearing. I also try to give pieces multiple listens so that I can be more familiar with the piece and informed in my opinion. I hope that my description gives you an idea of what I mean by this thread.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2016)

clockworkmurderer said:


> My computer (my main method of music consumption) is equipped with a pair of *Creative T40 Series II speakers* (love them; crisp and clear everywhere in the spectrum. Without an amplifier they unfortunately tend to get crackly when you turn them up past ~75%), but I also frequently use my Sony MDR V6 over-ear headphones while at home. I tend to put music on as background but I still manage to pick up on most of what I like about what I'm hearing. I also try to give pieces multiple listens so that I can be more familiar with the piece and informed in my opinion. I hope that my description gives you an idea of what I mean by this thread.


I have the same speakers, and they are good, but I route my Beyer DT76 headphones through my Xonar soundcard which is even better.

I too feel out of sorts if I've not listened to any music during the day, so I've got a CD/MP3 player in the car, hi-fi in the living room and an iPod Touch when I'm out walking.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Listen to only CDs.
My preferred method is through my Bower & Wilkins P7 headphones but I also have Definitive Technology speakers. 
My CD players are a Sony SACD player and a Sony Walkman.
My favorite place to listen to music is while laying in bed. 
I also listen to a lot of CDs while driving.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I listen exclusively to CD's (no computer audio) via my Audiolab 8200 CD player on either my PSB speakers or my HiFiMan headphone. My CD collection is way too huge (well over 4000 discs) to even think about attempting to convert it to audio files for computer storage and listening.

I do virtually all my listening in my family room as I don't like any background noise such as you get in a moving car or just being outside in an urban environment.

For me, my music is always for focused listening giving it full attention; never for background. I drive my wife crazy with how OCD I am about this.

Here's my gear:

2-channel speaker rig:
Audiolab 8200CD (CD/DAC)>>NAD C356BEE (integrated amplifier)>>PSB Imagine T (floorstanding speakers) + SVS SB12-NSD (subwoofer)

Headphone gear:
Audiolab 8200CD (balanced XLR)>>Audio-gd NFB-6 (integrated amplifier; balanced XLR)>>Balanced Cross-feed X6B (Modified Linkwitz-Cmoy in double balanced configuration)>>Norse Audio Skuld 2 Litz UPOCC cable>>HiFiMan HE-500 (planar magnetic headphone)

P.S. My avatar shows my family room audio gear.


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

Excellent replies so far. It looks like I've attracted some real audiophiles too! I don't have the money to support such a vast collection, and neither have I been listening to classical for long enough to speak from a 4000 CD position of authority. However, I do try to get high quality codecs for my digital music, but as long as I can actually listen to the piece I'm usually happy. I must not be listening carefully enough or with the right codecs or from a vinyl background to identify the lower sound quality offered by digital formats. My collection has mainly been clicking "like" under youtube videos so that I can keep track of piece names. I'm terrible at remembering that kind of thing so it's really helpful to have such an easy and accessible list of things that I thought were worth a thumbs up. 

@MacLeod, stranger coincidences have happened, but that's still very interesting that we have the same set of speakers and both patronize this forum. Might I ask how long you've had them? Mine are around 4 years old.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm not terribly picky about equipment or media. As long the headphones aren't earbuds or we aren't using my laptop speakers. I don't have a device that I use to listen to music out of the house these days. I think it's healthy for me to either pay attention to my surroundings and tune into different stimulus, and also I get to mull over the music I was listening to in my head. 

My best listening is happening these days when I hook my phone via wifi up to the smart tv in the basement, with it's accompanying surround sound system. This is not only due to the sound quality, but because I sometimes find listening on a computer distracting as there are too many possibilities one impulsive mouse click away. 

What's more interesting to me is what I experience when the good listening is happening. The more I get into it the more these little ghosts of abstract visual patterns will suggest themselves in my minds eye, the more I may feel inclined to move to it, and the more likely I am to have rich emotional sensations.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2016)

clockworkmurderer said:


> @MacLeod, stranger coincidences have happened, but that's still very interesting that we have the same set of speakers and both patronize this forum. Might I ask how long you've had them? Mine are around 4 years old.


Bought them three months ago to replace the ageing 5.1 (Edifier) system that I didn't need any longer because my son doesn't play games on our PC any longer!


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

Those T40s do well with video games too!  Clavichorder I like your comments on experiencing varied stimulus; reminds me of meditative mindfulness.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2016)

Here is my system list:

DALI Epicon 2 speakers 
SVS SB13 Ultra sub
PrimaLuna Premium Dialogue HP tube integrated amp
Esoteric K-03 SACD player
Oppo 105 Blu-ray player
VPI Scout 1.1 turntable/Ortofon 2M Black cartridge
Musical Surroundings Nova II phono stage
Audeze LCD-XC headphones
Nordost, Audio Analysis interconnects; Kimber Kable speaker cables




























I listen to CDs/SACDs about 90% of the time--LPs about 10%. The same ratio for speakers vs headphones. I use 'phones mainly if my wife is still asleep in the morning or if I listen to very abrasive contemporary music. My listening chair is an Ekornes Metro:


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Here is my system list:
> 
> DALI Epicon 2 speakers
> SVS SB13 Ultra sub
> ...


*slow whistle*

You've got a dream setup there. I hardly dare to suggest a piece to listen to because I doubt that you have it in a format that won't sound awful on your setup. If you like violin though, may I suggest HIF Biber's Mystery Sonatas? If you're running short on time, the Passacaglia is an almost painfully exquisite piece, contained, somehow, in a mere 10 minutes.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

With my 32 watt 2.1 Logitech speaker system often. Occasionally with my big headphone or medium size headphone.
Sitting, lying, standing or walking.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2016)

clockworkmurderer said:


> *slow whistle*
> 
> You've got a dream setup there. I hardly dare to suggest a piece to listen to because I doubt that you have it in a format that won't sound awful on your setup. If you like violin though, may I suggest HIF Biber's Mystery Sonatas? If you're running short on time, the Passacaglia is an almost painfully exquisite piece, contained, somehow, in a mere 10 minutes.


Haha, well, good recordings sound great, and bad recordings sound...worse! Which Biber recording? I have Daniel Sepee's on a wonderful sounding Coviello SACD.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a cobbled together system and collection with turntable, tape cassette player, CD/mp3 player and hundreds of recordings in all media. An 18 foot cathedral ceiling in the living room with all wood walls makes for great acoustics. I sit at the sweet spot and look out on a forest view through fourteen foot tall windows. There is no ground light where I live so on clear nights it is nothing but stars and planets out there, with the reflection of the roof beam running out and fading into the night sky. I use headphones when listening on computer.


----------



## PJaye (May 22, 2015)

Ideally with no distractions and a cup of coffee, or if I had enough coffee, a snack or juice or something. For the time being I'm listening on a decent size portable boom box type player. I can get used to listening on mostly anything, as long as it has good bass/treble range and sound projection. I never got into the headphone thing. I like to hear the sound in an open room with the variables of that. I'll have my stereo again in a month from now. I'm sure I'll appreciate the sound difference then. Most important to me is choosing the right music for the specific time or my mood. I like to think I have that down pretty well. It's kind of an intuitive thing -I don't usually know why I want to listen to a particular piece of music at a particular time, but most often when I go with that is when I get the most enjoyable listening experiences.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

For listening to CDs, probably about half my listening, I have a very basic Onkyo CD player and amp and pair of Klipsch bookshelf speakers. Nothing audiophile-grade, but decent. I listen sitting on my couch, usually.

I also listen to Spotify a lot, either with headphones (Sennheisers, again decent but nothing special) or connect my computer or phone to my amp through the AUX input (this is not really ideal and I've been meaning to get some kind of bluetooth thing instead).

I also have a pair of Sennheiser earbuds and often listen to music on the subway to work, but generally pop music (hard to listen to classical music on the subway).

Most of my classical listening happens in the evening, or in the morning on weekends when I'm eating breakfast and drinking coffee. Late at night I always use headphones because I don't want to disturb the neighbors - the drawbacks of apartment living.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Yes, having a cup of coffee or a hot drink is a great way for me to occupy that surplus attention that doesn't stay on the music.


----------



## Dawood (Oct 11, 2015)

I listen to a lot of music at night - generally with my faithful over-the-ear headphones which tend to make my small ears warm. So - if I really want to commit to many an hour of tunes - like tonight - I wear the in-the-ear headphones. I'm not especially particular about my equipment - I'm happy as long as there is a lot of BASS

Bass hides all sins

I've got a Pioneer CD player that was about half the price I paid for the speakers I use.

Interestingly (?) I do something which is probably poison to most folk. I don't sit facing my speakers - I have the speakers down by the sides of the sofa on which I sit. I find that in this manner - because I can't see the speakers it creates a strong illusion of the sounds being 'one-with-the-room' as if simply appearing from nowhere - of existing free from the device.

Recently I've been listening to music during my work lunch break. Wagner vs Noisy Cafeteria


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

For most of my non-LP home listening I use (at the moment) Beyerdynamic DT880 headphones, a Schiit Magni 2 amp, and an Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2 DAC. The 'phones are the 250 ohm version, so amplification helps, but isn't essential. On the road at the moment I'm using my (third and last, they seem to live about 5 years) iPod classic, a Fiio E11 amp and Sennheiser mid-level ear buds, though the DT880s work fine too and I have traveled with them.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Night time listening for me through my HiFi set up, CDs 95% of the time, head phones in an emergency and of course the radio, never never on the PC.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I had some nice equipment once- a turntable, good speakers etc- but my son trashed it when he was about a year and a half old and wanted to climb up everything. (Ironically, he's now a vinyl enthusiast!) I never replaced that stuff but managed with a succession of cheap boom boxes, student style. (When I was young they were called 'ghetto blasters'- suitably embarrassing names for some pretty embarrassing bits of kit!) Mostly I listen to music while I'm cooking or doing chores, although I quite agree with what others have said about needing to give the music one's full attention: sometimes I do, and risk burning the dinner!  In the past I liked to listen in bed at night with headphones, but the mains socket in that room no longer works- plus my youngest sleeps with me, and sleeps lightly. I pretty much only listen to CDs, though I still have all my 78s (plus two working gramophones) and most of my LPs and tapes, neither of which I have the equipment to play. Tough decisions will have to be made when moving to the new house, which I have decided will be off grid for the time being, as much of the electrical wiring is pre-war as well as French, and looks absolutely lethal. First of all, I'm going to listen to what music I have which is already in digital format on a tablet amplified by a battery powered Sony speaker- I'm not sure about the CDs. I'm investigating solar chargers, and in the worst case scenario I can just digitise everything. I'll still have the 78s at least, provided steel needles remain available. (Whittling one's own bamboo needles is theoretically possible, but sounds soul destroying.)


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Dan Ante said:


> Night time listening for me through my HiFi set up, CDs 95% of the time, head phones in an emergency and of course the radio, never never on the PC.


The disadvantage with "never, never on the PC" approach is that there are now external DACs that allow you to listen to better-than-CD quality files on your PC with no other special equipment or software (or free software). I am not a fanatical audiophile who has to have the latest and greatest, but as more of these high quality files are available for download, and it is now gradually happening, I'll make sure I have a compatible DAC.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I usually only get to listen in the evening, by which time I'm craving it! I listen on the computer with light weight headphones. I often listen while I'm actively online, like I am now. Or sometimes I just lie back and bliss out.


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Haha, well, good recordings sound great, and bad recordings sound...worse! Which Biber recording? I have Daniel Sepee's on a wonderful sounding Coviello SACD.


I'm not sure if I've heard that recording, but I do very much enjoy Andrew Manze's performance, accompanied by one Egarr. I have it in a lossless codec but I'm sure that with equipment like yours it would still not be as clear


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

This has given me an idea for another thread about the virtues of audiophile equipment. It seems that more of the people that posted are into very high quality equipment than not, and I would also like to know some direct arguments for and against "audiophilia"


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

clockworkmurderer said:


> This has given me an idea for another thread about the virtues of audiophile equipment. It seems that more of the people that posted are into very high quality equipment than not, and I would also like to know some direct arguments for and against "audiophilia"


I tested a few headphones awhile ago. I realized average price Audio-Technica headphones are much better for classical music than average price Sennheiser ones. And Sony ones in that price are simply garbage! My old Sony MDR-XD 200 which is damaged and its plastic is eroded is still better than new Sony headphones. 
Panasonic ones are surprisingly good too.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

fluteman said:


> The disadvantage with "never, never on the PC" approach is that there are now external DACs that allow you to listen to better-than-CD quality files on your PC with no other special equipment or software (or free software). I am not a fanatical audiophile who has to have the latest and greatest, but as more of these high quality files are available for download, and it is now gradually happening, I'll make sure I have a compatible DAC.


I know of HD Tracks that are producing from studio masters they call it High resolution and I have tried one by d/l but quite honestly could not tell the difference.
I do not listen via PC because of the low quality audio plus sitting on a swivel chair in front of my desk top is not much fun I much prefer a comfortable well padded seat in front of my modest set up and a glass or two of red.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> I know of HD Tracks that are producing from studio masters they call it High resolution and I have tried one by d/l but quite honestly could not tell the difference.
> I do not listen via PC because of the low quality audio plus sitting on a swivel chair in front of my desk top is not much fun I much prefer a comfortable well padded seat in front of my modest set up and a glass or two of red.


I know for me the reason's why I only listen to CDs have nothing to do with the sound of downloads versus CDs. I buy CDs because I love to touch and see the liner notes and physically put the CD in the tray. I also love going to record stores and searching the racks for the albums I want. Plus I love going through my many shelves of CDs and coming across something I haven't listened to in a long time.


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

Arsakes said:


> Sony ones in that price are simply garbage!


Have you ever tried a set of MDR V6 over-ear studio monitors? I don't personally have experience with that many sets of over-ear phones, mainly because I don't have much cash flow. Gathering up the $100 for my pair was a very highly calculated choice of mine; I spent a couple weeks shopping around online, looking for the right balance of sound quality and price. After that time and lots of research and checking off probably 50 pairs, I settled on this pair. They first came out in 1985 and they remain a highly popular studio headphone today. 30 years of tried and true testing seemed like a really important aspect to me. When they arrived the box even screamed 1985; brass colored cardboard with a fake red silk cushion inside for the phones to sit on. A couple years later I still like them and even customized them with some new ear cushions and a couple home-made stickers.


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> I do not listen via PC because of the low quality audio


I would be unable to listen to most of the music I enjoy if not for youtube. It takes more money than I have to be able to buy LPs or even just CDs and still eat. Also, I must not have a distinguishing enough ear because I actually don't know what is being referred to with the lower quality audio. Sure I know about how digital tracks are "pixellated" (jagged, lossy, whatever you want to call it) but I have never identified with my ears where that is happening. Does it take sitting down in front of a $1000 system with an LP to identify such issues?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

CDs said:


> Plus I love going through my many shelves of CDs and coming across something I haven't listened to in a long time.


I often discover CDs that I did not know I had and get frustrated when I can't find what I am looking for.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It varies for me. Sometimes floor speakers, some times computer ones and other times head phones. Flood standing speakers are best.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

clockworkmurderer said:


> I would be unable to listen to most of the music I enjoy if not for youtube. It takes more money than I have to be able to buy LPs or even just CDs and still eat. Also, I must not have a distinguishing enough ear because I actually don't know what is being referred to with the lower quality audio. Sure I know about how digital tracks are "pixellated" (jagged, lossy, whatever you want to call it) but I have never identified with my ears where that is happening. Does it take sitting down in front of a $1000 system with an LP to identify such issues?


Not wanting to get into a technical debate, through a *good* system you should easily be able to tell the difference between say a piece of music recorded via mp3 @128kbps and the same piece at CD quality 1411kbps providing you are not an old @#$% with worn out ears, and it is more noticeable at high volume however this is not the right thread to debate the subject.:tiphat:


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> I often discover CDs that I did not know I had and get frustrated when I can't find what I am looking for.


Been there too!


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> Not wanting to get into a technical debate


I had no intention of being combative; I'm genuinely interested. I suppose I should just ask which sub forum discussions of such things occur in so that I can read through a few and possibly be better informed?


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

clockworkmurderer said:


> I had no intention of being combative; I'm genuinely interested. I suppose I should just ask which sub forum discussions of such things occur in so that I can read through a few and possibly be better informed?


Go to Musicians and Listeners Community>Recorded Music and Publications> Sub Forum Hi-Fi


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> It varies for me. Sometimes floor speakers, some times computer ones and other times head phones. Flood standing speakers are best.


I don't know I agree. Stand-mounted monitors are just as good as floors in reproducing audio with high quality, if not better in my opinion. Monitors eliminate the floor boom and bassiness and provide a purer sound, especially for classical music.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Dan Ante said:


> Not wanting to get into a technical debate, through a *good* system you should easily be able to tell the difference between say a piece of music recorded via mp3 @128kbps and the same piece at CD quality 1411kbps providing you are not an old @#$% with worn out ears, and it is more noticeable at high volume however this is not the right thread to debate the subject.:tiphat:


Could you define 'old @#$% with worn out ears' please? Who knows, I might be in that category.


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for the tip CDs!


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Glad I could help!


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

I used to listen to CDs exclusively. I still buy them occasionally if there is something that I really want to listen to or which is not available online for download (EMI’s Rattle and Cortot editions, for example). I have a Bose system downstairs and a boombox upstairs. Nowadays, with all of the music I download and Spotify, I generally listen to everything on my computer through my JBL speakers.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Barbebleu said:


> Could you define 'old @#$% with worn out ears' please? Who knows, I might be in that category.


Are you trying to get me baned over a load of hot air????


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Headphones, at home, in front of my computer. No speakers, because that would annoy my neighbours (especially since I have a habit of playing the same piece over and over again...). I don't wear headphones or earphones outside because I can't focus on the music, and I feel better when my ears are "open" to the world. Time of day? Whenever I feel like it, but as I'm studying for exams now, I only have time to listen in the late evening. I'm unable to study and listen to music at the same time because I can't focus on either!

I realised I haven't really touched on _how_ actively I listen to music. The answer is: as actively as I can. When in front of my computer, I usually just browse the internet while listening to the music, because I need to sort out this or that, look up that etc...however this is all distracting to the listening experience, and prevents me from focusing on the music. Therefore, when I go to bed, I usually set aside an hour or so of time for me to listen to music on my tablet (earphones), doing nothing else but focusing entirely on the music, before falling asleep (however I am unable to fall asleep _while_ listening to music). This sometimes involves watching a Youtube video of a concert, or simply listening on Spotify/NML. For me, it's very important that I set some time aside to _actively_ listen to music, especially if it's the first time I'm hearing a piece, because I believe that every composer writes for active listeners and deserves an active listen. But unfortunately, it's often difficult to set aside the time for that! My nightly 'seance' is the best I can do at the moment, really.


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

TwoPhotons, I know that feeling. I'm doing my finals this week and have been very busy the past couple of months. Getting enough listening time is difficult sometimes. I think that I'm going to try just laying in bed with my headphones on tonight and listen with every sense to Bach's Well Tempered Clavier Book 1.

EDIT: P.S. I really like your use of the term seance for such listening. XD


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

clockworkmurderer said:


> Have you ever tried a set of MDR V6 over-ear studio monitors? I don't personally have experience with that many sets of over-ear phones, mainly because I don't have much cash flow. Gathering up the $100 for my pair was a very highly calculated choice of mine; I spent a couple weeks shopping around online, looking for the right balance of sound quality and price. After that time and lots of research and checking off probably 50 pairs, I settled on this pair. They first came out in 1985 and they remain a highly popular studio headphone today. 30 years of tried and true testing seemed like a really important aspect to me. When they arrived the box even screamed 1985; brass colored cardboard with a fake red silk cushion inside for the phones to sit on. A couple years later I still like them and even customized them with some new ear cushions and a couple home-made stickers.


The Sony ones I examined were probably not from MDR series (I didn't like those, so I didn't check their models). My old Sony is a MDR one. So I suppose their new models should be good too.

Panasonic is very nice. It provides the same quality of the best of Sony with 1/2 ~ 2/3 of their prices.

I tried Audio Techinca ATH M20X and loved it. Awesome leather parts, thick wire, great quality. I've read and heard from pros that Audio Techinca ATH M40X is even better for classic music.










And with its bag it's about 100 $!

http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technic...63662&sr=1-1&keywords=Audio-Technica+ATH-M40x

It's too overpriced where I live sadly, so I'm still looking for a better bargain.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Sonus Faber Electa Amator 2 speakers. I must have been out of my mind to shell out what I did for them years ago. They seem geared toward classical music. Also Epos Elan 10 (more realistic budget).

Anyone with Grado headphones? I find them pretty good for classical music.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

These days I usually listen while commuting by train. On my Galaxy S6. It's a 1 hour single journey, so that's 2 hours a day. I have to kill that time anyway and I can't find much other moments when I'm alone and able to focus on the music. 
I realize these listening conditions are far from ideal, but I'm not complaining, despite the background noise. 
I also feel better about the workday when I can start it with a great piece of music! And sometimes in summer, there is a beautiful early morning sunrise to look at; combined with the music that makes for a perfect start of the day.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2016)

DeepR said:


> These days I usually listen while commuting by train. On my Galaxy S6. It's a 1 hour single journey, so that's 2 hours a day. I have to kill that time anyway and I can't find much other moments when I'm alone and able to focus on the music.
> I realize these listening conditions are far from ideal, but I'm not complaining, despite the background noise.
> I also feel better about the workday when I can start it with a great piece of music! And sometimes in summer, there is a beautiful early morning sunrise to look at; combined with the music that makes for a perfect start of the day.


I've got an hour commute on the bus; also a great time to listen to music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Not wanting to get into a technical debate, through a *good* system you should easily be able to tell the difference between say a piece of music recorded via mp3 @128kbps and the same piece at CD quality 1411kbps providing you are not an old @#$% with worn out ears :tiphat:


Oi! Who are you calling an "old @#$% with worn out ears"? You could at least try "an old @#£%"!

I'm quite deaf, thanks very much, and I gave up using portable music devices a while ago. mp3 players I generally can't hear at all (in Europe they were sold 'volume limited' to stop 'yoofs' from damaging their hearing). I used to use a Sony Discman CD player on the move, but don't bother now because I'd need to use over-ear headphones over my hearing aids.

At home I use a mix of media - LPs, CD's, FLAC files (shouldn't be any sound degradation compared to CDs, I understand) via an Arcam rPAC DAC (Windows PC) or an Epiphany e-DAC (Linux PC). I still have a cassette deck but very few cassettes remain. Spotify for trying new things out.

The speakers - a pair of veteran Rogers compact monitors on stands in one room, a pair of floorstanders in the other. The Linux PC in my office has a pair of very small budget stand-mounted speakers which are OK if the volume is kept to reasonable levels. I probably should have spent more on those, but they live in a building in the garden where I don't leave anything too valuable.

A pair of Sennheiser over-ear headphones completes my current set up.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

The most important detail is I use a compressor. I use it because I don't like dynamic contrasts that are too wide, but it also has the nice side effect of protecting me somewhat from hearing loss.


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

I too use lossless codecs if I can get them. I'll have to make do with my current equipment for another year or so but by this time next year I hope to perhaps get an upgrade in the area of an amplified cabinet system. That's going to be a long search, but I'm sure ai'll still be around TC when it comes time to shop.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

CDs at home since all my music is on CDs and I am far too lazy/practical about my time to copy them to audio files on my computer. I have a speakers setup in my basement where I can play as loud as I want. Cary CD player, Marantz PM6005 amp and Energy RC-70 speakers. I also listen to headphones when I want to hear more detail - Senneiser HD650 with a Woo Audio WA3 tube amp.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

dogen said:


> I've got an hour commute on the bus; also a great time to listen to music.


Commuting on a bus-there's a luxury we don't really have in east coast US, where public transportation is an absolute joke. Everyone and their grandmother drives a [email protected]!ng car around here. Terrible.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I have moved homes. So now I had to configure a new listening arrangement with the new floor plan. The stereo is not located in the ideal spot - it is behind me in the dining area. There isn't room for it here in my small living area. It's all part of the same large room, but it's not ideal behind me. I might look for a small table to put my small stereo on. I have a 20 yr old JVC with tape deck and CD player. Good enough but not great. 

I've always lived in apartments so I can never crank up the volume on a high end high fidelity sound system. Even if my amp went up to 11 it would be stuck on 3 or 4. 

I have some B*se noise cancelling headphones. These are great, and the price was even better - a gift for me. 

My new home is now only a 10 minute cycle to work, or 30 minutes walk, so I don't use the headphones while commuting anymore. No more long commute. 

At work I have an iPod connected to some computer speakers, good enough sound. After 3 pm the building clears out and I am alone marking rocking out to Stravinsky etc


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

senza sordino said:


> I have a 20 yr old JVC with tape deck and CD player. Good enough but not great.


Age doesn't matter too much its quality that counts, most of my set up must be about 23-24 years old except for the CD player which packed up last year. very interested in your noise canceling cans as I have new neighbors that play rap full blast at times drives me nuts.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I listen while I do other things in the background on the computer. I figure if a piece is interesting, it will capture my attention whether or not I'm multitasking.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Whenever I get a chance to listen to my stereo via my CDs I do so. Usually when the wife is not home, because 1. She's not crazy about a lot of classical, and 2. The woman never stops talking! Sometimes, I just put my headphones on either through my iPod, stereo or computer and tell my wife NOT to interrupt me for at least an hour or so. But being married, I have no "set" time or place unfortunately where or when I can listen and fully concentrate on music.

V


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Varick said:


> and 2. The woman never stops talking! Sometimes, I just put my headphones on either through my iPod, stereo or computer and tell my wife NOT to interrupt me


You *TELL* your wife, oh you brave man! how do you get away with that?


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> You *TELL* your wife, oh you brave man! how do you get away with that?


When you're married, you pick your battles. And if you're smart, you pick them wisely. Not quite sure why that ruffled your feathers so much.

V


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Varick said:


> When you're married, you pick your battles. And if you're smart, you pick them wisely. Not quite sure why that ruffled your feathers so much.
> 
> V


It did not ruffle my feathers it was a bit of humor, now if you are really smart you do not pick any battles with your wife, that is being really smart.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> It did not ruffle my feathers it was a bit of humor, now if you are really smart you do not pick any battles with your wife, that is being really smart.


Yes, and in that perfect world, if pigs had wings then bacon would fly in for breakfast.

V


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Varick said:


> Yes, and in that perfect world, if pigs had wings then bacon would fly in for breakfast.
> 
> V


Not a perfect world Varick, just compromise borne out of experience.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Not a perfect world Varick, just compromise borne out of experience.


Compromise is necessary in any relationship, however when someone is relentless, sometimes you have to push back. Count your blessings if you don't have to pick any battles with your better half. You are a blessed man. Each person has to hold up their end. If you're the only one who's holding up one end, all the compromise in the world isn't going to lift up the other person's end.

V


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

varick said:


> compromise is necessary in any relationship, however when someone is relentless, sometimes you have to push back. Count your blessings if you don't have to pick any battles with your better half. You are a blessed man. Each person has to hold up their end. If you're the only one who's holding up one end, all the compromise in the world isn't going to lift up the other person's end.
> 
> V


ok, D A ......................


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

My system is made up of a combination of new, DIY and vintage gear.

Speakers are Magnapan MGIIIa. Bought them for $300, recovered them, upgraded the crossover components, built braces for them. The result, a bit over $400 invested, speakers that rival anything up to about $5000.

2 DIY powered subs. These are extremely fast. No tubby bass here.

A DIY "Aikido" tube preamp. Just finished it. About $500 and about 20 hours of work, and I have a preamp as good as anything up to about $2000.

An Opera Consonance 2.2 CD player running through a Gustard X20 DAC. It does hi-res PCM, and up to quad DSD. At $900, it's a giant killer.

A vintage Teac TN400 direct drive TT mounted on a plexi plinth, with a 12" "The Wand" tonearm. Once you hear what a 12" can do, there's not going back. 

I hardly ever listen with headphones, despite having a pair of incredible STAX electrostatic "earspeakers". I do not like giving up the visceral impact of my speakers and subs moving all the air in my room, not just the teaspoon of air in my ears.

I am in the process of building a music renderer using a Raspberry PI and a linear power supply, feeding hi-res filers from my NAS.

I usually listen in the evening, and on weekend afternoons.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I do about 95 percent of my listening on a single earbud made to electronically combine channels (instead of just shorting them together) to put both channels in one ear. These are made for people who are deaf in one ear, but work great for me because I like to be connected with the world with one ear. Sure, the sound is way better in stereo but this is not bad at all and enables me to do a lot more listening than I otherwise could because I tend to listen while on the go and doing things. The little time I have for dedicated listening is always spend with opera on DVD.









Info on this earbud here.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I sometimes like to sit on the sofa and follow along with the score. Also, I often listen to classical music on my phone (using earbuds) while taking a walk. I enjoy walking through wooded areas or parks while listening to nature pieces such as The Lark Ascending or the Pastoral Symphony. 

Sometimes I'm actually looking at a real bird in the sky while I'm listening to a musical imitation of a bird! And one time, I was taking a walk and listening to the "Storm" movement of the Pastoral--and suddenly it actually started raining! I always treasure those moments when music and reality seem to come together.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Amazing the variety of how people listen to their classical music. 

I see 2 major approaches here. Traditional room speakers vs. personal in-ear headphones. The room-filling experience from speakers is still my preferred. Headphones are great for in-your-head accuracy, but it's just not the same emotional experience to me.

But for on the go or a nice walk (per Bettina), headphones of course.


----------



## Isiah Thanu (Nov 1, 2016)

Years ago i had top end vinyl stuff- Decca london cartridge, quad valve amps, then naim pre amp/meridian M2 speakers.
I had the house room. Now i live in terraced hous and wife doesn't like classical. So i listen mainly at night via headphones, and i have just decided to upgrade this way.
Now i have ripped my Cds to Flac files. Using a Teac DAC I listen via the computer and get CD quality.
I also listen (via said DAC and I Pad) to Youtube, where i have discovered much great music.

I intend to go for top end headphones - Oppo PM 1 or Sennheiser 800S and buy a pioneer XDP 300 R
audio player to play Flacs and stream the same. ( But who offers best streaming?- a real minefield, that one. )

It may be that speakers are better, but phones are up there with them nearly- For me though, and I suspect many in this day and age, speakers at realistic listening levels are not possible.

I must say that the reader with the room looking out into the forest and true black night sky is one lucky fella.
I know much music which i would love to hear in such circumstances. I envy you, sir!


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

doubleposttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

most of the time it's simply spotify or flac from the internet through my external soundcard into my sennheiser hd595. I also like to take music into the car a lot and drive around/park at the beautiful dock i have by my house and listen on my great car soundsystem while watching the water.

When listening i usually am reading articles about the piece and composer/comparing recorded versions or sometimes reading the score. Or posting on here like right now. If i'm listening to an opera i usually read the wikipedia synopsis of each act before it starts and check in on the libretto and read a bit at a time. I usually cant bring myself to stare at the libretto the whole time


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2016)

A lot of listening at concerts! 40-60 a year. That's my best listening time: being part of the performance (as a listener I mean – but you're part of it).

At home: Naim UNITIQUTE system with good speakers. I stream Spotify or play CDS. I work from home so sometimes I play music as I'm working. But best listening is in the evening or midday with a SCORE (free on imslp) on my iPad — on my sofa! Or bed. Less distractions when following a score at the same time.

When traveling: Bose noise-cancelling or Grado headphones. 

Opera listening: with libretto. Rarely DVDs.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think opera is the best example when it comes to answering this thread's question. I always read the historical background of the work and then the synopsis. I may also read a little more about the characters if they were based on or part based on historical figures / mythology / religion / whatever. The thing about opera is the original audiences were almost certainly well educated folks who already knew the story and were there for the musical version of it (Wagner's ring cycle is a good example as many would be familiar with the broad story even though the libretto is all new).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I think opera is the best example when it comes to answering this thread's question. I always read the historical background of the work and then the synopsis. I may also read a little more about the characters if they were based on or part based on historical figures / mythology / religion / whatever. The thing about opera is the original audiences were almost certainly well educated folks who already knew the story and were there for the musical version of it (Wagner's ring cycle is a good example as many would be familiar with the broad story even though the libretto is all new).


I do the same, speciously with " newly discovered " recording like Opera Rara.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

All day and through my headphones and home theater.


----------



## trupiosz (Nov 24, 2016)

I listen to CDs through Beyerdynamic DT 990 600Ohm headphones connected to Beyerdynamic A 20 headphone amplifier and Marantz CD6005 CD player. To search for new music i use spotify on my laptop listening through AKG K514 headphones.

I would like to play my music on a pair of good speakers, but unfortunately the acoustic parameters of my room are tragically bad.

When listening to cds i sometimes read the booklet or browse internet pages on my phone, but most of the time i'm fully concentrated on the music. I find the music to affect me the most at night, in darkened room. The best hours are between 8 PM - 4 AM.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

I posted my AV home and portable systems in another thread, pictures and all.


Not shown in that post is my "in-bed system". I have set up a hospital-bed like arrangement* (using laptop, headphone and headphone amp), where a "tray" of gear is always very conveniently in front of me -- so, minimum fuss to control. The bed, while not motorized, has a back rest so I can sit up.

From that hospital-bed, one mode of experiencing music, classical or otherwise, is via YouTube. Sometimes its the whole A/V experience (BBC proms concert, etc.--this way, the music gets my full attention); and for all those music-only "videos" (that have just a still frame, or uninteresting slide show), I'll do some low-concentration activity (listen to YT music in one browser tab; and in another tab look at visual art, photography--but not reading), so I can absorb/listen to the music, and reflect.

Fractal art is fun too look while the music plays.









* I'm not ill, disabled or an invalid. I just thought that hospital-bed arraignment was well thought thru -- designed for max. human convenience.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Depending on what I'm doing. Always CD, Vinyl or even cassette (not into streaming or downloading). Usually on music centre or DVD player if that's on but at the moment hubby watching sport so headphones on computer while working on it!!


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

This is an update from when I first posted this on page 1 since my gear has changed--

I listen exclusively to CD's (no computer audio) via my Audiolab 8200 CD player on either my Dynaudio speakers or my HiFiMan headphone. My CD collection is way too huge (well over 4000 discs) to even think about attempting to convert it to audio files for computer storage and listening.

I do virtually all my listening in my family room as I don't like any background noise such as you get in a moving car or just being outside in an urban environment.

For me, my music is always for focused listening giving it full attention; never for background. I drive my wife crazy with how OCD I am about this.

Here's my gear:

Speaker gear: *Audiolab* 8200CD >>*Simaudio* Moon Nēo 340i >>*Dynaudio* Confidence C1 II's + *SVS* SB12-NSD

Headphone gear: *Audiolab* 8200CD (balanced XLR) >>Balanced Cross-feed X6B >>*Audio-gd* NFB-6 (balanced XLR) >>*Norse* Skuld 2 Litz UPOCC >>*HiFiMan* HE-500

P.S. My avatar shows my family room audio gear.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I generally listen in the evening between 10 pm and 1 am. I like to shut down the lights with a bottle of Scotch (this is the best part). My equipment are:

Shangling CD T-80 vacuum tube CD player
Oppo 105 blu ray with Sabre DAC
Musical Fidelity XPre V3 pre amp and X10 power unit
Arcam Alpha 10 power amp
Monitor Audio Gold Series 3 way speakers
I have many types of cables including power cables and a power conditioner which comes from a source of 20A. The best is the pair running from the pre amp to the power amp, it it cryogenics technology. The molecules are aligned in extreme cold condition. It responses to a wide range of signals with a high transparent clarity, wide sound stage and deep bass definition. 
My "emperor" seat is about 12 feet from the speakers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

Lately, I've been listening more with my headphones. While they are more immersive than speakers, and probably a less realistic concert venue perspective, I do like the extra details they reveal, and my Audeze phones are _very_ revealing without being clinical like Sennheiser HD 800s.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

pcnog11 said:


> Musical Fidelity Gold Series 3 way speakerss.


I didn't know they made speakers...or do you mean Monitor Audio Gold speakers?


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sorry the speakers are Monitor Audio Gold Series.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

EdwardBast said:


> I have a cobbled together system and collection with turntable, tape cassette player, CD/mp3 player and hundreds of recordings in all media. An 18 foot cathedral ceiling in the living room with all wood walls makes for great acoustics. I sit at the sweet spot and look out on a forest view through fourteen foot tall windows. There is no ground light where I live so on clear nights it is nothing but stars and planets out there, with the reflection of the roof beam running out and fading into the night sky. I use headphones when listening on computer.


Nice environment! I think the environment takes enjoying music to another level. The gear is only can only make the music good to a certain level. The environment takes over after the sound left the speakers. The most expensive "gear" an audiophile can buy is the environment! In other words, you can have the most expensive gear in the world, but without an ideal environment, it does not matter.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Portably, while bicycling ... using smartphone (used as an iPod w/ringer off!) or DAP* and IEMs**.
I think that_ casual _bicycling and music-listening can be safely done. 
I usually stick to low-traffic roads with bike lanes, and pedal at casual/constant speed. This practice allows one better pay attention to music, but also creates a unique milieu of thoughts and music. In fact, this is when I do some of my best creative thinking. 
When a concurrent activity (e.g, jogging, certain errands) gets too "competitive" for brain-space, music gets ignored. OTOH, casual walking on a treadmill or light bicycling complement music more than dedicated listening.

* DAP= digital audio player, same size as phone or iPod. You can get models that have v. good (better than phone).
** IEM = in-ear monitor. These are not the poor-sounding white earbuds that Apple supplies; IEMs go right into ear canal. I use Shure, Sennheiser, Etymotic and a few more.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

deleted duplicate post


----------



## madclarinetist (Nov 29, 2016)

I listen to either youtube, CD's, or record player. I have earbuds and listen whenever I can during my school day.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

_How do I listen?_









Low overhead and works every time.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Being professional, I needed all this gear to work and consequently I do a lot of listening here....but in the evenings, it's mainly cd's through good systems -Yamaha soundbar for internet off the tv and a Bang and Olufsen CD player. Mp3's only when I have to.


----------

